
Domain which cannot be posted to Hacker News - kalium-xyz
https://imgur.com/NkkumCh
======
tinus_hn
Didn’t try but perhaps [http://ai./](http://ai./) can, which is the same
thing.

------
loa_in_
This points to the same site: [http://www.ai/](http://www.ai/)

I didn't try to post

